# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  tattoo

## SLOTHY

i saw many pictures, including from artistry concepts, it still seems like this procedure is in it's infant stages.

i am looking to get this done but do i need to keep my hair buzzed for life?

----------


## smileyface19

Dude,

no offense, but what if you get cancer someday and you go through chemotherapy and lose your hair completely, all for say those little green tattoo markings. That would make Already bad things a heck of a lot worse, no? 

You can't ever be certain but that's very perminent.

Good luck.

----------


## SLOTHY

none taken...why do you say 'little green markings' though?

my hair loss is permanent (sans ht,etc) but with permanent 'look' of hair, id take that over permanent baldness...

----------


## SLOTHY

if i lose my hair, or even shave it with a razor, ill just look like chuck liddell lol

but seriously , im NOT gonna do this until i am 100% sure and i am not there yet. Trying to get info on that FUE thing now, what are the cons of that?

----------


## arsgunner

i go this procedure done,but not my AC,i went to some bitch in so cal and im currently getting it lasered off at the moment,i mean worse case scenario if you get this and it looks f'd up,you can do laser,i posted pictures of my procedure on another forum,but nothing after i started laser treatment,i did my 3rd treatment today

I have spoken with AC back in decemeber and they said they'd help me but i have yet to hear back from them,i think im done with the lasering,if not,maybe 1-2 more treatments

----------


## oxo2010

Is this where they tattoo the head to look like it's shaved? That stupid.

----------


## level

> Is this where they tattoo the head to look like it's shaved? That stupid.


 Precisely! This procedure seems pretty sketchy. I know a lot of people are desperate-like me- to get their hair back, but with so many options available, this should be a laaast resort. Procedures like this, in my opinion, shouldn't be commingled with hair loss solutions. What's next-a cloak that projects an image of hair on the head?

----------


## william

This is me after the procedure

----------


## william

Ive never looked back after having a headstyl. Its hassle free, looks great and it changed my life. It doesnt look stupid..it was professionally done.

----------


## scarman

> Dude,
> 
> no offense, but what if you get cancer someday and you go through chemotherapy and lose your hair completely, all for say those little green tattoo markings. That would make Already bad things a heck of a lot worse, no? 
> 
> You can't ever be certain but that's very perminent.
> 
> Good luck.


 and what about if you have a scar tranplant !? Besides this new techniques for what I read do not turn green during time and it is not permanent .
Besides if yo have cance, you will have more important things to worry than the appearence of your scalp ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## scarman

> Precisely! This procedure seems pretty sketchy. I know a lot of people are desperate-like me- to get their hair back, but with so many options available, this should be a laaast resort. Procedures like this, in my opinion, shouldn't be commingled with hair loss solutions. What's next-a cloak that projects an image of hair on the head?


 If it really works like it supouse , you will never will be worry by your hair loss ! 
lets face it, what are the other options ? a wig ? hts you just move some hair to a zone to other, they put you 12 K of hair where you should have 60 K ! lol

----------


## JonB.

> If it really works like it supouse , you will never will be worry by your hair loss ! 
> lets face it, what are the other options ? a wig ? hts you just move some hair to a zone to other, they put you 12 K of hair where you should have 60 K ! lol


 Do you have photos of your tattoo? I think this tattoo procedure has some merit as its relatively inexpensive...seems to have great success...although I'm not sure if it works better with darker skin individuals rather than lighter skin...

Obviously someone considering this needs to meet some people who have had this procedure done IN PERSON...

Thats really the clincher for this type of procedure..

If I could do that....meet some previous customers....I would consider this strongly...

The money is minimal..the low maintaince is inticing...(SP) and the look seems very sharp and clean. 

Got to see it on lighter skin individuals though ....and in person..

anyone in the ny metro area have this done that would like to meet up.??

----------


## scarman

> Do you have photos of your tattoo? I think this tattoo procedure has some merit as its relatively inexpensive...seems to have great success...although I'm not sure if it works better with darker skin individuals rather than lighter skin...
> 
> Obviously someone considering this needs to meet some people who have had this procedure done IN PERSON...
> 
> Thats really the clincher for this type of procedure..
> 
> If I could do that....meet some previous customers....I would consider this strongly...
> 
> The money is minimal..the low maintaince is inticing...(SP) and the look seems very sharp and clean. 
> ...


 I did not get the tattoo yet . I am searching

----------


## JonB.

> I did not get the tattoo yet . I am searching


 I don't know what part of the country your located. As mentioned in  my other post..I'm in the NY metro area and if I find someone who responds to this thread and had the procedure for me to see in person..

I'll let you and others here know. 

I see this as a big win ...if it looks as great in person as it does on the net..

I know a ton of guys that would probably go for this tattoo option.. if it looks good in real life. 

For the companies or offices that offer this treatment around the world..ie UK or where ever headstyle is located..

It would make sense if you want to test the market...get the approval of those in each part of the country who have done this...

Hold a dinner or a lunch or a ****tail party and invite perspective clients..

Seems like a no brainer to me.. as an easy way to grow the business...into this country..

The only two I've heard of are HIS and headstyle...and then in florida Artist whatever it was which has been banned on this site for some reason? 

Anybody know why artist conception was banned? 

Did they decide not to be a supporting vendor? or was their work shoddy? 

TIA

----------


## scarman

> I don't know what part of the country your located. As mentioned in  my other post..I'm in the NY metro area and if I find someone who responds to this thread and had the procedure for me to see in person..
> 
> I'll let you and others here know. 
> 
> I see this as a big win ...if it looks as great in person as it does on the net..
> 
> I know a ton of guys that would probably go for this tattoo option.. if it looks good in real life. 
> 
> For the companies or offices that offer this treatment around the world..ie UK or where ever headstyle is located..
> ...


 For what I know, his "tattoo" clinics almost do not spend money on publicy , contrary to any hair transplant clinics that have banners in most hair loss forums .

----------


## JonB.

I've heard January 16th headstyle will be working in atlanta.. so if you live in that area of the country...stop in and let us know what you think of the realism.. of the tattoo..

I think if you shave or cut your hair every couple of days...and then just put some sun tan lotion on the tattoo...and the tattoo won't fade etc.....

In my opinion...but best to ask..the company who does the tattoo..

----------


## scarman

> and what about if you have a scar tranplant !? Besides this new techniques for what I read do not turn green during time and it is not permanent .
> Besides if yo have cance, you will have more important things to worry than the appearence of your scalp !


 thanks. Hope this get more massive.

----------


## jooder

Somebody on another forum got a tattoo by Artistry Concepts....... it wasnt good. Some of the dots looked like they could have been done by a ballpoint pen. They also seemed to be a lot of first time posters popping up and singing the praises of them. Im not sure but i think one of them was even outed as an employee of the firm.
  'HIS' from England have a notice on their site distancing themselves from the type of work Artistry Concepts does.
  Like i have said before.......'HIS' seem the most professional and i think they have an office in LA.
  Im not sure about Headstyl's reputation, although the site seems professional.

----------


## scarman

> Somebody on another forum got a tattoo by Artistry Concepts....... it wasnt good. Some of the dots looked like they could have been done by a ballpoint pen. They also seemed to be a lot of first time posters popping up and singing the praises of them. Im not sure but i think one of them was even outed as an employee of the firm.
>   'HIS' from England have a notice on their site distancing themselves from the type of work Artistry Concepts does.
>   Like i have said before.......'HIS' seem the most professional and i think they have an office in LA.
>   Im not sure about Headstyl's reputation, although the site seems professional.


 Thanks . I thought that "Headstyl's" and "his " where the same . Not ?

----------


## jooder

'HIS' and 'Headstyl' are different companies. The founder of headstyl got his hair tattoo done by 'HIS'.......then set up his own company. Both websites look good though. I suppose the fact that a client of 'HIS' decided to set up a competitor, must mean he was pleased with the work done.

----------


## scarman

> 'HIS' and 'Headstyl' are different companies. The founder of headstyl got his hair tattoo done by 'HIS'.......then set up his own company. Both websites look good though. I suppose the fact that a client of 'HIS' decided to set up a competitor, must mean he was pleased with the work done.


 thanks, I did not know that . Do you know what is the site of HIS ? thxs

----------


## scarman

> thanks, I did not know that . Do you know what is the site of HIS ? thxs


 Nevermind, just found both sites . I knew the HIS cause it have the forum , I never saw the other till now , thanks !

----------


## Delphi

Ive said this before, but I think I need to say it again. You guys are nuts to even think about getting your heads tattooed, unless you are trying to maybe hide a scar or something. Do not believe anyone who says that the tattoo will not turn or fade. You will have you keep your head out of the sun at all time and eventually the tiny dots will look ridiculous. Its a mistake and I think that its possible that these companies are spamming these forums for customers. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## JonB.

I feel you are right about the spam.   Yet it's hard to say if it's advertising a new option or a substandard path without seeing this in person.

I think it's possible to be perminent and not have problem as long as sunblock is used for long sun exposure in first four months.

----------


## scarman

> Ive said this before, but I think I need to say it again. You guys are nuts to even think about getting your heads tattooed, unless you are trying to maybe hide a scar or something. Do not believe anyone who says that the tattoo will not turn or fade. You will have you keep your head out of the sun at all time and eventually the tiny dots will look ridiculous. Its a mistake and I think that its possible that these companies are spamming these forums for customers. Just my 2 cents.


 It will NOT turn green . According to them with time it will fade  , so you have to get a touch . 
However , if you think , all the " solutions " for baldness are dumb. For example a wig !? that is just insane , or a hair tranplant where you can get 12K at maximum ( after at least two surgeries )  and put in the zone where you should have 60K at least ! at least you keep almost all the hair with drugs and use all your donor area for a small recipient zone, HTs will just look good in pictures ( if a good surgeon do it, if not, not even that ).
You are saying without any research that this is the same kind of tattoo that you could got 20 years ago , and for what I read it is totally different .
Again, I am still searching. I got two Hts back in 90s and I do not want more Hts done and I need to hide scars. I will not use a wig, I even prefer to show my scars or have a cap 24X7 than deal with the paranoia of having that in my scalp .
of course if HM some day become reality, I prefer to have that than this " tattoo " but I have been waiting for HM so many years and every year is 3-5 years away .
Even the New hair institute is offering now a tattoo type for the strip scar .

----------

